# A different tilted uterus question??(UPDATED)



## maggsy11

Hi ladies, thanks for your replies, sadly it turned out to be a MMC, so it was just hoping against hope that it was something else.

take care :hugs:


Hi all,

was just wondering if any of you have a tilted or retroverted uterus, and if so how did you find out? wasthere any symtoms

I only ask as I have had 2 early scans and on the first one only a gestational sac was seen, the second had a small yolk sac in it, but they are saying I've got a blighted ovam, I'm probably clutching at staws here, but I'm going back to EPU on monday for blood tests before treatment to remove the pregnancy, I just want to cover all possibilities, so I can ask for another scan.

also there has been confusion about when I ov'd so thats adding to my concern that they could be wrong,

sorry this has turned out long, but any info would be greatly appreciated

take care

xmagsx


----------



## bky

Don't personally have one but people I've known with them the person doing their smears was able to tell just by having a look as the cervix was tilted a bit. I'd think they also should be able to tell by doing a vaginal ultrasound, not entirely sure about a regular ultrasound.


----------



## cpksuzy

My uterus is retroverted, and some of the symptoms you can have "before" a doc confirms it is, backache, and sometimes bowel movements can be tough because the uterus can lean back so far that it sits on your rectum. Also, peeing can be harder because the uterus is no longer sitting on top of your bladder to naturally help push out the urine. The doctor said as long as it doesn't severly bother you, it's okay.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I have a retroverted uterus, quite a significant one, and it has never caused me any problems in pregnancy or otherwise. I notice that it is always mentioned on my records in every pregnancy so that medical staff are aware of it - but not sure why.

Hope everything works out ok for you hun x


----------



## Darlah

Your situation is similar to mine...I went for a scan at 9 weeks and things aren't looking great. Baby measuring small and trouble finding a heartbeat. I go back tommorrow(one week from first scan) to see if things change. My doc said I have a tilted uterus but never mentioned the fact to me that it could cause trouble with the ultrasound. I did research when I got home and found this site~ https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com ~and it is very informative and has given me some hope! You will find on this site and others too about a tilted uterus causing the baby to measure small and not be seen at all and then"finding the baby later. It encourages women to not rush into anything. Good luck to us both. I hope all turns out well for you!:hugs:


----------



## hmu04146

Hey chicka I have a 'severly retroverted uterus' I do have poo problems. My ultrasound with my MMC was carried out 3 times 2 weeks apart just to make sure, they were also done internally. I have no doubt the baby died as what they could see on the screen (after alot of prodding) was pretty clear. If it is a blighted ovum ( I really hope all is ok) you need to feel comfortable all has been done before you take the next steps so dont do anything until you are sure the doctor should understand that! I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Missy86

Mine was found when I had an ultrasound for PCOS

The only other symptom I have is period pain in my back not in the front


----------



## Heavenx

I was identified as having a tilted uterus after having an ultrasound due to heavy painful periods and they were trying to find the cause. My Dr at the time explained that it wasn't impossible to get pregnant with but could take longer to concieve than I'd like when the time came for us to try and he was right, as it took us a year to concieve our first but then we were very lucky with our next and fell pregnanct straight away! :) 

Scans of baby were OK, baby was always seen clearly however at mw appointments they seemed to have difficult locating baby's heartbeat a couple of times whihc was scary at the time. 
Also my first baby was breech and I have been told that there's no clear way of finding out why babies are breech but one posiblity is due to a tilted uterus, I found this interesting, I guess we'll maybe see if my second baby turns out to be breech too?


----------



## Missy86

I am sorry hun


----------



## jeanettekaren

I have this too. I have quite painful periods but I only found out why when I had investigations for unexplained infertility and the ultrasound had to be internal.

I did get told that my uterus was not the reason why I wasn't getting pregnant though, apparently there is no evidence to suggest it can prevent you carrying a pregnancy.

The only difference it has made to me so far is that I have to have internals everytime I have an ultrasound but tbh it doesn't bother me too much.


----------

